# valmentaa



## Gavril

How does _valmentaa _sound in the following contexts?

_Hän valmentaa sirkuskoirat ammatikseen._

_Mikä kiusaava koira! Miksei isäntä ole valmentanut sitä istumaan paikallaan?

Aluksi ei hänellä ollut mitään taitoa, mutta valmensin_ _hänet tähdeksi.

Valmennan itseni / valmistaudun juoksukilpailuun.
__
Kielen rullaaminen / kääriminen ei ole peritty taito, vaan voi valmentaa itsensä tekemään se.

_Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> How does _valmentaa _sound in the following contexts?
> 
> _Hän valmentaa sirkuskoir*ia* ammatikseen._ , but _kouluttaa_ is better, depending on the context.
> 
> _Mikä kiusaava koira! Miksei isäntä ole valmentanut sitä istumaan paikallaan?_ kouluttanut_
> 
> Aluksi ei hänellä ollut mitään taitoa, mutta valmensin_ _hänet tähdeksi. _, but _koulutin_ is better, depending on the context.
> _
> Valmennan itseni / valmistaudun juoksukilpailuun. _or _valmentaudun_
> _
> Kielen rullaaminen / kääriminen ei ole peritty taito, _vaan voi valmentaa itsensä tekemään se_. _mutta sen voi oppia harjoittelemalla


Usually _valmentaa_ (to coach) means training somebody who is not a beginner. If the training is started from the beginning it's better to say _kouluttaa_.


----------



## sunflour

_Mikä kiusaava koira! Miksei isäntä ole valmentanut sitä istumaan paikallaan?_

What do you mean by 'kiusaava' here? It doesn't sound natural. Grammatically it is correct, but not heard very often.


----------



## Gavril

sunflour said:


> _Mikä kiusaava koira! Miksei isäntä ole valmentanut sitä istumaan paikallaan?_
> 
> What do you mean by 'kiusaava' here? It doesn't sound natural. Grammatically it is correct, but not heard very often.



I mean "annoying" (esim. koira hyppää ylös minulle, nuolee jalkaani, haukkuu äänekkäästi koko ajan).


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> I mean "annoying" (esim. koira hyppää ylös minulle, nuolee jalkaani, haukkuu äänekkäästi koko ajan).


I'd say _"Miten ärsyttävä koira!"_.


----------

